# Essential accessories for car owners?



## kramer2006 (8 Jul 2008)

Hey folks. Unusual question.

I've recently bought my first car and I'd like to know what "accessories" experienced drivers have in their cars. I know that furry dice are a given, but I'm thinking tyre jack and other items essential for an emergency. What essential items should I buy for my new car?

Thanks.


----------



## theoneill (8 Jul 2008)

Off the top of my head…



Torch
First Aid Kit
Tow Rope
Jump Leads
Spare batteries
Gloves for changing Tyre
Red Triangle
Blanket
Also check out this link...

http://editorial.autos.msn.com/article.aspx?cp-documentid=435579


----------



## rmelly (8 Jul 2008)

disposable camera for pictures of scene of accident & damage


----------



## kramer2006 (8 Jul 2008)

theoneill said:


> Off the top of my head…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent article, thanks!


----------



## MrMan (8 Jul 2008)

You really are prepared



rmelly said:


> disposable camera for pictures of scene of accident & damage


----------



## bullbars (8 Jul 2008)

Fire extinguisher. If I didnt have one at hand I would have left the charred remains of my jeep on the M4 one sunday morning.


----------



## dem_syhp (8 Jul 2008)

If you wear glasses - a spare pair!  This is a legal requirement in Spain I think.  I just keep my last pair in the car.  The prescription typically doesn't change that much in my case - should keep me well within legal requirements.  Just incase I sit or stand on them - not unheard of!


----------



## ninsaga (8 Jul 2008)

...... and happy motoring by the way


----------



## Dinny (8 Jul 2008)

A12v Compressor that will work of the cigarette lighter. Possible to pump a flat tyre instead of changing on the side of the road in the rain


----------



## gabsdot (8 Jul 2008)

A Sat Nav. They are brilliant


----------



## macnas (8 Jul 2008)

Surely a jack, a tyre brace and a good spare wheel!


----------



## mathepac (8 Jul 2008)

kramer2006 said:


> ...What essential items should I buy for my new car? ...





macnas said:


> Surely a jack, a tyre brace and a good spare wheel!


OP shouldn't need to buy them, which was the original question.


----------



## Pique318 (8 Jul 2008)

AA membership


----------



## Hamilton (8 Jul 2008)

A high visibility jacket in the event of a tyre change etc. They only cost a few quid.They help keep your clothes clean as well. A lot of motorists need glasses.Make sure they can see you crouched down at the wheel.


----------



## tiger (8 Jul 2008)

Forget the jack, get some [broken link removed] instead!


----------



## Bannockburn (8 Jul 2008)

Auto Express magazine tests many of the accessories mentioned. It should give you plenty of ideas. The web link is http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/archive/.

Hose reels test
Power polishers test
Towing pole test
Power pack test
Bike Carrier test
Driving shades feature
Pliers test
Jump lead test
Drying kit test
Car tool feature
Wheel polish test
Online route planner test
Circuit tester testIn-car safe test
Paint touch-up kit test
Parking aid test
Towing guide
Polish testSpring car-care feature
DIY car maintenance feature
Sat-nav test
Winter car-kit feature
In-car TV test
Roof box test
Offset spanner test
FM transmitter test
Microfibre cloth test
Roadside assistance featureDouble DIN ICE test
Cordless drill test
Hands-free kit test
Top Driving Days
Our 25 gifts for petrol heads
Power jack test
Headlamp bulb test
Phone charger test
Battery charger test
Torch test
Multitool test
Leather cleaner test
Vice test
Road atlas test
Car battery test
Bug cleaner test
Top 20 must-buys for your car
Advanced driver training feature
First-aid kit test
Wiper blade test
Sat-nav speed trap locator test
Vehicle tracking system feature
Vacuum test
Blind-spot mirror testIn-car DVD player test
Cordless worklight test

*1* | 2 | 3 | 4Next


----------



## TreeTiger (8 Jul 2008)

A nail scissors.
Not for your nails, but if your hubcaps are held on with cable ties and you need to change your tyre, you need something to remove the cable tie!


----------



## csirl (9 Jul 2008)

> I know that furry dice are a given


 
Does a furry dice have any function other than hanging from the mirror? I've often wondered why such a high proportion of drivers have them. Isnt for the asthetics.


----------



## PaulHoughton (9 Jul 2008)

hi-vis vest is a legal requirement in some countries. Very useful and cheap.
blue-tooth handsfreee phone kits can be had for e50-e100. Everyone should have one for safety.

also
can of tyre weld
torch
jump leads
spare bulbs and fuses.
rope
first aid kit
If you ever carry babies: nappies and wipes, baby bottle and packet of liquid uht formula milk.
small socket and spanner set, breaker bar
cleaning cloth 
bottle of water.

All this stuff costs very little, and can be stowed away for emergency use.


----------



## Grumpybut... (14 Jul 2008)

Emergency mobile charger-cost you about a tenner and you'll never be stranded!


----------



## BlueSpud (14 Jul 2008)

Extendable wheel brace.  This will allow you open the nuts that were tightened in a garage.


----------



## television (14 Jul 2008)

Hamilton said:


> A high visibility jacket in the event of a tyre change etc.


 
It is the law to have one of these in your car in France.


----------



## jazzhead (14 Jul 2008)

sunglasses, and plenty of good music


----------



## miselemeas (14 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> disposable camera for pictures of scene of accident & damage



Pen/pencil and paper to take down details - you never seem to have one when you need it most. You don't actually need the paper as you can use the box the disposable camera comes in


----------



## Yachtie (15 Jul 2008)

Wow, do people really have all this stuff in their cars???

I have:

- first aid kit (supplied with a car)
- emergency triangle (also supplied with a car)
- always a bottle of water
- wet wipes (some petrol stations are way too filthy but an emergency is an emergency )
- RunFlat tyres (this removes the need for a spare tyre, jack, nail clippers, wheel brace, high-viz jacket, tyre foam or any of that other wheelie stuff.
- mobile phone with a camera 
- user'smanual (if a warning pops up, I often have to check the book to see what it means and what I should do)


----------



## Paulone (17 Jul 2008)

Yachtie said:


> - always a bottle of water


 
Fully agree - have a two litre plastic bottle in the back - if you're driving during our lovely spring, all that road muck coupled to low-sun and dry windscreen washers is potentially lethal because you just can't see out.

Also have been carrying around a spare set of tail light bulbs - once happened that both tail lights failed at the same time while driving in the dark far from home - not funny.

others have suggested rope - I think far more useful is twine or bungee-cords. It's happened fairly frequently that I was carrying things bigger than the boot could take, and the twine was good to hold the bootlid shut and hold inside whatever was being carried. (be careful carrying bikes like this as you can easily buckle the wheels with the weight of a heavy bootlid and going over bumps or speed ramps).

pens are also great - even for something as simple as writing on your parking ticket which zone you're parked in when you do long-term at the airport.


----------



## DeclanP (17 Jul 2008)

Most of what you need should come with the car in terms of replacing a tyre. Some of the posters would have laden down with stuff. Maybe jump leads and a mobile phone with the number of someone you can contact in an emergency in the event of a breakdown.


----------



## miselemeas (17 Jul 2008)

Store your ICE number on your mobile. The idea is that you store the word ICE in your mobile phone address book, and with it enter the number of the person you want to be contacted 'In Case of Emergency'. It's such a simple idea, but it could save ambulance crews and hospital staff time in the event of an unfortunate accident.


----------



## dewdrop (18 Jul 2008)

I think i read somewhere recently that jump leads could possible damage the modern car with all its electronics so maybe a little care here would be advisable


----------



## miselemeas (18 Jul 2008)

dewdrop said:


> I think i read somewhere recently that jump leads could possible damage the modern car with all its electronics so maybe a little care here would be advisable



A guy from AA told me that in an absolute emergency where you have to use jump leads, you should switch on every possible device in the jumpee car - radio, lights, wipers, heater, etc etc, to prevent a voltage spike.


----------



## Caveat (18 Jul 2008)

I always carry lead piping, gaffer tape and lime.


----------



## BlueSpud (18 Jul 2008)

Dustpan and handbrush for all the ladies, to sweep up the headhight/taillight glass in the carpark.........


----------



## Pique318 (18 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> I always carry lead piping, gaffer tape and lime.



lol, no balaclava and shovel ?


----------

